# wiring a 24v trolling motor



## woodeye1 (Oct 18, 2010)

I need help wiring a 24v trolling motor. How many batteries do i need?
2 deep cycle for the trolling motor. 1 starting motor battery for the outboard.


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

This is a piece of the puzzle for your battery configuration. 

aessolar.com/Resources/diagrams.htm


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Yep, 3 batteries. For the 24 volt hook one battery - to + of the other deep cycle battery. Then you have 24 volt for the motor. I recommend a circuit breaker be use.


----------



## woodeye1 (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks for the info. what gauge wire to use 8ga? what amp circuit 
breaker to use? just a two stud?

thanks for the help.

Woodeye 1


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a 24 volt trolling motor on my 14 ft jon boat. I used 8 gauge wire and a 60 amp in-line fuse. I bought the wire, all the connectors and the in-line fuse at a local car audio store. Most car audio stores will have everything you need as far as low gauge wire and high amp fuses.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Yes to 8 ga wire and 80 amp. But if the fuse blows, you better have a spare. A circuit breaker is a much better option as it will reset itself. Make sure you don't mount a fuse or a breaker inside a black battery box. The heat from the sun will heat up the box and as they are both thermal devices, will cause tem to trip. Painting the top of the box white will solve the problm.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I had a 24v TM and it called for a 60 amp breaker. You should be able to find outfrom Mfr what size breaker is required.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just like was said earlier run a wire from the pos post on batt one to the neg post on batt two. then run ground from trolling motor to neg on batt one and the hot wire from trolling motor to hot post on batt two. and use a good breaker on the hot wire from trolling motot. then just have another battery for the house battery. to start and run main motor depth finder and assy. now just go have some fun.
sherman


----------

